# healthcare and ECE



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Hi, my husband and I (and our twin boys, currently age 2 1/2 years) will be coming in under the Skilled Migrant Visa next year. I am the primary applicant. As residents (but not permanent residents), will we all have access to free healthcare and the free 20 hours of ECE per child? 
Thanks,
Allie


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

actemplin said:


> Hi, my husband and I (and our twin boys, currently age 2 1/2 years) will be coming in under the Skilled Migrant Visa next year. I am the primary applicant. As residents (but not permanent residents), will we all have access to free healthcare and the free 20 hours of ECE per child?
> Thanks,
> Allie


Any three, four or five year old child in NZ can be enrolled in ECE and receive 20 Hours ECE support even if they are not a New Zealand resident or citizen.

Healthcare is not free, it's subsidised, and yes as a resident you will have access to it.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> ....Healthcare is not free, it's subsidised, and yes as a resident you will have access to it.


...healthcare is 'not free' in a similar (but different!) way to it's 'not free' in the UK. Basically, you'll need to pay to go to your GP (but generally won't have to wait days for an appointment). But if you go into hospital or get referred to a consultant then it's free. We've found prescriptions much cheaper than the UK - $5 for 3 months of any one drug. 

And generally we've found the waiting list to see consultants and for other non-emergency procedures has been less than in the UK. HOWEVER this does depend on the area you live in, and others have had different experiences. 

Another thing we've done for minor conditions is pay for a private consultancy to 'get us in the system' then gone with the public health system from that point onwards. We've certainly never felt the need to get health insurance - and as my husband has had a number of major and minor health issues, I think we're fairly qualified to give our opinion on that


----------

